# habitation licence



## lordluca (Mar 31, 2018)

hi
were buying a house where the original was pre 1951. The original has been knocked down and rebuilt exact size in 1995. It has electric and water connected and Also it has a Camara certificate saying it is exempt from a habitation licence, its listed on the Caderneta Predial Urbana as "Casa de Habitacao" T3 dated 2016. This all seems ok but when were the laws changed that you needed a habitation licence on a rebuild? I was told it was 2003, but need this confirming before we pay our promise deposit and then live the dream. Many thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bearing in mind how important an investment it is I'd suggest you use a lawyer to handle the purchase....... but not one recommended by the seller or his agent......


----------



## lordluca (Mar 31, 2018)

hi, we are using a solicitor and he replied to my email this...........

"was only subject to improvement works in 1995, not requiring also for these works of any license because any change was made”, if so you don’t need it". 

basically, the old house was knocked down and the new house was the same sqm. I guess sqm is what they mean by no changes made? the doors, windows, rooms were built exact same position as the old house although there are no documents with images of the old house. All the documents state 72sqm which the house is.

we also have the following from the sellers agent the following paperwork too......

"declaration of the Municipal Chamber that certifies the exemption of the housing license, the building register and the energy certificate."

the agent says that it has piped electric and water supply which it wouldn't have if it wasn't in accordance with the law.

many thanks for any forthcoming advise


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The _contrato de promessa de compra e venda_ is a two way contract so you/your lawyer can put in a clause or two of the type " vendor guarantees house has habitation licence as per current Portuguese law at time of sale", as in your lawyer acts for you and advises you.


----------

